# Need help finding what micro skiff suits me best!



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Glasser Boatworks.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Johnsen 14


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

1448 MV jon boat. The gheenoe will be just as tippy, more expensive, and less durable.


----------



## lmborror (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have to disagree with VANMflyfishing. A 1232 jon boat is definitely more tippy than a gheenoe. I've had a 15'4 Gheenoe which is just a longer version of the 13 as well as an LT10. I've also had a 1036 and a 1238 jon boat so I have some first hand experience comparing them. I used to pole my 15'4 all day long from on top of a yeti mounted on the back seat and the only time I ever fell off from up there was when my 250lb father who was fishing from up front dropped the shrimp he was trying to put on his hook and quickly lunged, reaching over the side trying to grab it before it got away. That being said, I would opt for the LT10 or the classic over the 13, especially if you're typically fishing with another. The classic will be the most stable and give you the most room, but might not be quite as fast as you're currently running but should be close. The LT10 will be noticeably more stable than the 13 as well plus you have the option of front and back decks/more storage space. I ran a 9.9 mercury 2 stroke on mine and consistently ran 20+ mph with 2 people and fishing gear, 25mph solo, so you would still keep the speeds you're seeing now. If you cross big water or really choppy areas you'll still get wet in a gheenoe as that's really not what they're designed for, but in the right situations they're great little fishing boats.


----------



## dbutts711 (5 mo ago)

boyscout said:


> Glasser Boatworks.


wayyy to expensive for a microskiff, looking to stay at 5k or lower. I already have a trolling motor, cooler, etc. so I really won't need to spend much on accessories.


----------



## dbutts711 (5 mo ago)

KnotHome said:


> Johnsen 14


these aren't even made anymore? also looking to buy new so I can get the absolute most life out of a boat.


----------



## dbutts711 (5 mo ago)

VANMflyfishing said:


> 1448 MV jon boat. The gheenoe will be just as tippy, more expensive, and less durable.


I know, the durability is hard to pass up, but a 1448 needs more motor than what I have to run an adequate speed, needs 15 hp at least, my buddy has one so I'd know. The jon boats are still in consideration but im also looking to do more sight fishing and start poling so I can sneak up on fish. The jon boat scares so many fish at close range due to noise and the subtle hull slap.


----------



## dbutts711 (5 mo ago)

lmborror said:


> I would have to disagree with VANMflyfishing. A 1232 jon boat is definitely more tippy than a gheenoe. I've had a 15'4 Gheenoe which is just a longer version of the 13 as well as an LT10. I've also had a 1036 and a 1238 jon boat so I have some first hand experience comparing them. I used to pole my 15'4 all day long from on top of a yeti mounted on the back seat and the only time I ever fell off from up there was when my 250lb father who was fishing from up front dropped the shrimp he was trying to put on his hook and quickly lunged, reaching over the side trying to grab it before it got away. That being said, I would opt for the LT10 or the classic over the 13, especially if you're typically fishing with another. The classic will be the most stable and give you the most room, but might not be quite as fast as you're currently running but should be close. The LT10 will be noticeably more stable than the 13 as well plus you have the option of front and back decks/more storage space. I ran a 9.9 mercury 2 stroke on mine and consistently ran 20+ mph with 2 people and fishing gear, 25mph solo, so you would still keep the speeds you're seeing now. If you cross big water or really choppy areas you'll still get wet in a gheenoe as that's really not what they're designed for, but in the right situations they're great little fishing boats.


Thank you, this is what im looking for. The shape of the 13 being nimble but wider in the back appeals to me as it is more boat shaped than canoe, but many people like you have told me to go bigger since I fish with friends. This narrows it down to the LT10 and classic. LT25 too expensive and needs more motor. I really like the extra width on the classic, but I'd have to pay more to get the features I really want on it, that come standard on the LT10 (false floor, lengthwise center box) So I guess it just comes down to how much money I want to spend. They are basically the same length. LT10 would be less $ with the features I want, but isnt much wider than the Jon boat I had. Classic would be a little more $ to get it how I like it, but more space, and I suppose it gives me the option to upgrade to a larger motor in the future. I appreciate your input, and if anyone else has any experience with a 9.8-9.9 hp on a classic please chime in! Any other input or opinions please share!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

They are still made, but under different names. There are plenty of fiberglass boats over 50 years old still around. How long are you going to wait to move up to a “full size” skiff?


----------



## dbutts711 (5 mo ago)

KnotHome said:


> They are still made, but under different names. There are plenty of fiberglass boats over 50 years old still around. How long are you going to wait to move up to a “full size” skiff?


Probably at least 6-8 years. I’m 21 and still in college. I also just really like the smaller boats for the type of fishing I do, it allows me to do basically anything. What other names are those small skiffs currently made under? I also know nothing about glasswork considering I have an aluminum boat so I really just want something new that I don’t have to rebuild.


----------

